# Best Case supporting high CPU and GPU



## macho84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi guys i am in process of upgrading my case which supports cpu cooler about 175+ mm and 270+mm for gpu with much of cooling option.

Kindly suggest me one within 4-5k max budget. I would be happy to keep it as low as possible.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R/CM 690 II Advanced/CM HAF 912 Advanced


----------



## macho84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Please let me know the prices and the cpu support in mm.

Corsair is good but whity

I like the crosair 400r whats the cpu length with fan . Does it support silver arrow heatsink

i got it it also comes close to 6k. I dont understand mounting case costing a hell of money what is going on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

I would recommend CM HAF 912 Advanced
most cases at that price are all all quite good.
Get any of the cases Jaskanwar mentioned and you are set


----------



## S_V (Nov 9, 2011)

Corsair Carbide 400R or CM 690 II Advanced both are Awesome Cases


----------



## macho84 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like corsair and it fits my budget. Any one can post the price and online availability.

Also i building one for my cousin. He needs a small cabinet one we use for media centre like. whats the minimum price and any suggestion for that.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

My vote goes for CM HAF 912 Advanced .



macho84 said:


> Also i building one for my cousin. He needs a small cabinet one we use for media centre like. whats the minimum price and any suggestion for that.



Use any HTPC cabinet. Budget?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 10, 2011)

Corsair 650D and CM HAF-X


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 10, 2011)

Corsair Carbide 400R as it can fit Silver Arrow or Even H100 easily.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 10, 2011)

I had silver arrow currently and its heatpipes protruding in my gamma case. But one think i was wondering why so much costing for a metal case. Not sure how the IT peripherals costing going to be in future.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prices (online)
Cooler Master HAF 912 = Rs.6500(Cooler Master HAF 912 advanced with window panel)
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced = Rs.6500 (Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced With Transparent Window)
Lancool PC-K62 Black = Rs5250 (TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic + Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case)
Corsair Carbide 400r = Rs5000 (TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case)


----------



## macho84 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the help in getting the right case. I ordered corsair 400R. Once it comes will post in review section along with videos and picture as one us asked for the same. I am waiting for the same.


----------



## S_V (Nov 10, 2011)

@macho84

Good choice mate... I am really looking forward for a small review of that lovely cabinet...


----------



## macho84 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Will post it as soon as from Unboxing till each stage of assembling to final product.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats. Waiting to have a glimpse of the Carbide.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup to add this I upgraded the PSU to corsair gs800 Hope this could fuel if i add 2 HD 6970 in the long run.

Many to come in the coming weeks. I am looking to post review of all these in the coming coming week. Thanks for your support guys.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

When are you going to get the graphics cards?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats Macho Great Choice. Plz post pics or try to make a video review for TDF.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Yup to add this I upgraded the PSU to corsair gs800 Hope this could fuel if i add 2 HD 6970 in the long run.
> 
> Many to come in the coming weeks. I am looking to post review of all these in the coming coming week. Thanks for your support guys.



Wait before getting those cards. Price will decrease a lot once their next gen 7xxx cards will be out.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes i will wait for the gpu until next year. As i had to buy psu since then i felt like investing one. But i dont want to settle a high costing psu for 10k . But this feels good and comes in a good budget. So i picked it. I will see for the gpu the new series only .

Its 80+ certified for gaming and people 99 percentage recommend they are good.

Is there any way to measure the power usage via any system software.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Try this, although can't vouch for it:-

Joulemeter - Microsoft Research


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Is there any way to measure the power usage via any system software.



There is software called 'Joule-meter'. I heard about that a few months ago. You can try searching that..


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Link already given.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HxDDdCOn8WM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2KcyxXVWnPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ Great review.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

@ macho84: Excellent Video Reviews it will inspire member to create video reviews.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. Actually i was planning to take another once my cooling LED fans arrive. I will post leftout snap shots of the case assembled and video review in depth of this case. i really like the case. Each penny is a worth for this case. Its true that cases cost high as tech grows and demand also grows thereby Money factor will get upped. But this case is a one of excellent build for the budget users.

Watch out here for further reviews.


----------

